# Japan will be cloning the mammoth



## Veho (Jan 17, 2011)

*Mammoth 'could be reborn in four years'* 











			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Previous efforts in the 1990s to recover nuclei in cells from the skin and muscle tissue from mammoths found in the Siberian permafrost failed because they had been too badly damaged by the extreme cold.
> 
> But a technique pioneered in 2008 by Dr. Teruhiko Wakayama, of the Riken Centre for Developmental Biology, was successful in cloning a mouse from the cells of another mouse that had been frozen for 16 years.
> 
> ...




Well, good luck.   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





*Link.*


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 17, 2011)

Uhhh.. wtf?


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2011)

Truthfully, I believe they went extinct for a reason and their time has passed. So why bring them back?


----------



## notmeanymore (Jan 17, 2011)

Why do we want to revive this? To bring chaos upon cities?


----------



## DigitalDeviant (Jan 17, 2011)

oh noes have we learned nothing from Jurassic Park!!!!


----------



## Jakob95 (Jan 17, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I believe they went extinct for a reason and their time has passed. So why bring them back?


Because we can.  We can also learn a lot about them and its pretty cool.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2011)

Waiting for the usual knee-jerk reactions from religious zealots who claim it's an insult to the lord's design or something, or the Daily Mail readers terrified of what might happen if terrorists get hold of it. I'd love to see them justify their fears, to be honest. The mammoth didn't survive nature. I doubt it'd survive a rocket to the face if things went pear shaped.


----------



## Canonbeat234 (Jan 17, 2011)

Science at its most ugliest and prideful form.


----------



## Blaze163 (Jan 17, 2011)

I could maybe understand the US doing this, but surely Japan's cramped at the best of times?


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2011)

Jakob95 said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Perhaps, but then again just because we can and it is cool does not mean it is a good idea (though I must admit that the scientist and archaeologist in me is very intrigued).


----------



## Depravo (Jan 17, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I believe they went extinct for a reason and their time has passed. So why bring them back?


Human hunting played a significant part in that extinction, it wasn't just 'mother nature'.


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, according to my textbooks (I'm studying archaeology), that theory is being questioned these days (hell they even called it a key controversy).


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 17, 2011)

Well, it's nice to see science advance.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 17, 2011)

Why all the hate?



			
				nasune said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I believe they went extinct for a reason and their time has passed. So why bring them back?


For sake of argument, let's say someone kills you. I'll make sure no one mourns, as obviously your time has passed and it should have been expected.


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> Why all the hate?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, that would be preferable to me, why should someone else mourn for me? One way or the other I will not feel it.
But beyond that, this is nothing alike. There are none living now that were alive in their time left to mourn them. And it is not just that, but what good will this do for the species? It is highly unlikely that they will once more be reintroduced into the wild, so what are they then? Circus attractions and lab rats?

But though it might seem otherwise from my posts, I am not altogether opposed to the idea, I just think that they will have to think this through carefully before deciding whether or not this should be done.


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 17, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> ProtoKun7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, but to move on to greater things.

Things like successful cloning can bring medical miracles that were only dreams last decade.


----------



## Pyrmon (Jan 17, 2011)

A mammoth ride at the zoo would be, what's the word for it? LEGENDARY!


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2011)

Slyakin said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It is not the cloning I have problems with, I am just questioning how much thoughts they put into this decision, and what their goals actually are. If it is simply because they can, then yes I disagree, but if there are good reasons I would like to see it (can't help that, considering my study 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## Slyakin (Jan 17, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> It is not the cloning I have problems with, I am just questioning how much thoughts they put into this decision, and what their goals actually are. If it is simply because they can, then yes I disagree, but if there are good reasons I would like to see it (can't help that, considering my study
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you do have a very valid point there.


----------



## Son of Science (Jan 17, 2011)

They're trying to find evolutionary links, guise.


----------



## BORTZ (Jan 17, 2011)

Do they have enough DNA? interesting.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 17, 2011)

cloning only 1 mammoth, he will be sad alone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




At least, create a male and female couple.

Elephant is near enough for the cloning material, but it's two different species.
They said they did it with 2 mice, but why didn't try try with 2 different species first ? sheep/goat, dog/cat ?


Next, I want Dodo bird clones !


----------



## Depravo (Jan 17, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Depravo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Even if that's the case this 'reason' you speak of makes it sound like there was a conscious decision to wipe them out. Like there was some force that sat down at a meeting and decided that the mammoths had to go. They either died through random natural chance, deliberate human butchery or a combination of the two. There was no predetermined reason they _had_ to die out. Also, I doubt they'll be releasing thousands of them into unsuspecting ecosystems. At best they'll be in a closely monitored scientific reserve, at worst a cage. The death of the natural world won't be brought about by a few hairy elephants.

Humans have killed off too many species. How can bringing one back possibly be a bad thing?


----------



## alidsl (Jan 17, 2011)

BortzANATOR said:
			
		

> Do they have enough DNA? interesting.


Only one mammoth cell is needed


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2011)

Depravo said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're right, it was not a conscious decision, but whether it is from a changing world, evolution of the species, rivals in their ecological niche, predators, or a asteroid dropping by, the truth is that species die out. And I agree, it is not like it is a bad thing to bring one back (unless they are idiots and release them into the wild), I just want to know about their motives to do so.


----------



## Depravo (Jan 17, 2011)

Surely reviving a lost species is reason enough?


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2011)

And what after that? Will they be lab rats, or attractions for the mass to gawk at? Make no mistake I am all for gaining knowledge, but you have to consider the quality of life that these beings will lead.


----------



## alidsl (Jan 17, 2011)

If one gets loose a bullet would sort it out, I'm sure that this is a great advancement in science, we will be able to learn so much more about one of the most famous extinct animals. Personally I would love to see a real mammoth


----------



## Depravo (Jan 17, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> And what after that? Will they be lab rats, or attractions for the mass to gawk at? Make no mistake I am all for gaining knowledge, but you have to consider the quality of life that these beings will lead.


True, that would be a concern of mine also but I share the same concerns for any animals involved in scientific research. I just don't think 'but they already died out' is reason enough not to try.


----------



## duffmmann (Jan 17, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> It is not the cloning I have problems with, I am just questioning how much thoughts they put into this decision, and what their goals actually are. If it is simply because they can, then yes I disagree, but if there are good reasons I would like to see it (can't help that, considering my study
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A couple of points: You say that you believe they went extinct for a reason, that it was their time.  So I must ask, what about species that are going extinct because of human interference, they are going extinct for a reason (us), but is it really their time?  Does any species really have a 'time'?  Second, what then about preservation efforts to save species from extinction/endagerment, do you have a problem with these efforts because they're trying to stop a species from leaving because its their "time?"  And if you feel that is different, then why can't we try and preserve a species that has gone extinct?  If we can bring the mammoth back and eventually have a herd of them living on some desolate island, what would be so wrong with that?  Wouldn't that in some way be kind of an awesome kind of miracle?  You might argue but human interaction is different, but is it really?  Animals hunt other animals, surely at one point, a species has gone extinct because some other nonhuman species hunted them til they disappeared.  And was it really the dinosaurs "time" to leave, even though they only left because of a meteor crashing with earth?  Another meteor could hit today and our species could vanish, would that mean it was our time, or simply that like the dinosaurs we're not designed to live through such an experience.  I'm not saying you're right or wrong, its just that with things like this, it very clearly is not a black and white outlook, there are thoughts and factors to take into account.  I think this is a very cool thing and could lead to lots of new knowledge, and this seems to be the quest of mankind, to gain as much knowledge as we can.


----------



## nasune (Jan 17, 2011)

Well let me just state it this way, I have no problems whatsoever with trying to revive an extinct species, I just wonder whether they are doing it for good reasons, or 'just because we can', because the latter does not seem like a good enough reason for me.

And as for humans saving species, well look at it this way, human intervention can go both ways so (to me) if they save a species then fine, if not I am okay with that too. And as all living beings have their time on earth, so do their species. If they no longer evolve, they will eventually fall to a change in cirumstance (if the dinosaurs would not have been wiped out by a meteor, it would eventually have been something else, perhaps a change in the atmosphere, perhaps a natural ice age, perhaps something else, but they would encounter something that they could not live through), and if they keep evolving they would eventually become another race, still leaving a race to go extinct.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 18, 2011)

On a purely scientific basis, I think this is an epic idea, and can pave the way for incredible advances in the field of genetics and whatnot. On a basis of practicality, there's very little benefit apart from the aforementioned scientific data that can be amassed (and some serious street cred for them jap scientists). But, really, why not? Part of why humans are humans are because they do things simply because it is out there begging to be done.


----------



## raulpica (Jan 18, 2011)

Cyan said:
			
		

> Next, I want Dodo bird clones !


I was going to post this, thinking that no one thought of it, but you did. My hat off to you, good sir!

I mean, just look at it:





The dodo is full of awesomeness, just like a mammoth is!

Exciting days, those we live in!


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2011)

Sabertooth Tigers, anyone?


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nah... Next thing we'll hear, silph co. is cloning kabutops and stuff, lol. Crazy japanese people, huh?

peace to all japs. love ya all


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 18, 2011)

Today, clones.
Tomorrow, gene-altering centers.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2011)

Suddenly it doesn't seem so impossible.


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 18, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Today, clones.
> Tomorrow, gene-altering centers.


Wait... possibility of real furries? 

Idk about this, is it needed, is it right?


----------



## Dartz150 (Jan 18, 2011)

Hehe... Japanese people have been very inmersed with Pokemon Games....


----------



## CarbonX13 (Jan 18, 2011)

If they do succeed with the mammoth, let's get some dodo birds as well!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 18, 2011)

KingVamp said:
			
		

> _Chaz_ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's like you knew what I was thinking..

Of course it's not needed. 90% of what we as a race do isn't needed but it doesn't stop us from doing it, and then doing it better.


----------



## Ikki (Jan 18, 2011)

I wantz a pet mamooth


----------



## Raiser (Jan 18, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I believe they went extinct for a reason and their time has passed. So why bring them back?


And what reason is this?
Why not? As long as what they're doing won't endanger us humans (hey, let's clone some T-Rex's in an industrial area!), I don't see anything wrong with it.

Good luck to Japan!


----------



## Infinite Zero (Jan 18, 2011)

They'd be useful for transportation.


----------



## Cyan (Jan 18, 2011)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> They'd be useful for transportation.


and Food !
humm, mammoth steak, yummy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







We could organize mammoth hunting again
and when they are extinct for the second time, let's clone some more


----------



## Schizoanalysis (Jan 18, 2011)

China cloned the R4


----------



## nintendoom (Jan 18, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I believe they went extinct for a reason and their time has passed. So why bring them back?


YEAH!!,THEY DIED BECAUSE dinosaurs passed away, and Humans are now living in the earth. HUmans are less viscious than the dinosaurs thats why we have our elephants today!.


----------



## Shinigami357 (Jan 18, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yeah... Coz dinos totally have all these teeth and claws and spikes and horns... Whilst the less vicious homo sapiens have nothing but nukes amirite? Oh, btw, the time between the last dino going extinct and mammoths actually even existing is, like, a couple million years...


----------



## Satangel (Jan 18, 2011)

Shinigami357 said:
			
		

> On a purely scientific basis, I think this is an epic idea, and can pave the way for incredible advances in the field of genetics and whatnot. On a basis of practicality, there's very little benefit apart from the aforementioned scientific data that can be amassed (and some serious street cred for them jap scientists). But, really, why not? Part of why humans are humans are because they do things simply because it is out there begging to be done.



2
Just do it Japanese, I love these kinds of news facts.


----------



## Jamstruth (Jan 18, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ummm.... Should I leave this horrible piece of history mangling alone? Was it intentional? I can't tell :S


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 18, 2011)

TechnoWorm said:
			
		

> nasune said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Dinosaurs hunted because they needed to to survive. Humans hunt because it's fun. Hmmm...I wonder who is more *Vicious.*

Oh, and I have no clue what you're going on about with the elephants.


----------



## narutofan777 (Jan 18, 2011)

it would b kool 2 see one alive


----------



## GundamXXX (Jan 18, 2011)

Schizoanalysis said:
			
		

> China cloned the R4


ROFL.. today is a day for lulz hahah

But seriously.. Humans hunting for fun? Ofcourse we do. Why do you care? Seriously.. its all part of nature

Nature made us people, people made the world as it is including global warming and death and misery around the globe. Its all a part of nature my friends


----------



## Raiser (Jan 18, 2011)

TwinRetro said:
			
		

> TechnoWorm said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My interpretation of it is:
Dinosaurs to the mammoth are what we are to elephants.
Only dinosaurs mercilessly hunted them, while we (although still hunt it seems) keep them alive and leave them alone if possible.

Don't really get what he's saying either.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Jan 19, 2011)

The Dodo Bird is a much cooler thing to bring back to life...


----------



## GentleFist (Jan 19, 2011)

wow if i was that scientist id make a mammoth army and go for world domination sounds pretty awesome~

why put so much thought in that? it being cool is enough reason to do it its not like its going to harm anyone


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 19, 2011)

GentleFist said:
			
		

> wow if i was that scientist id make a mammoth army and go for world domination sounds pretty awesome~
> 
> why put so much thought in that? it being cool is enough reason to do it its not like its going to harm anyone


So you say, the time is not the same as when the Mammoth lived, so i guess this is just a show of, the man trying to be just like God, but they cant make nothing that works 100%. The man always fail, always.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 19, 2011)

This is just a warm up test. They really want to try and clone monkats magnificent nipples.


----------



## SmokeFox (Jan 19, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> This is just a warm up test. They really want to try and clone monkats magnificent nipples.


I didnt think it was funny at all.


----------



## 431unknown (Jan 19, 2011)

SmokeFox said:
			
		

> 431unknown said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's ok no one will hold it against you. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Seriously tho, I'd eat a mammoth steak. Put some A1 on it... It's all good.


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Jan 19, 2011)

431unknown said:
			
		

> SmokeFox said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't think I would want monkat's nipples held against me anyway.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 19, 2011)

Actually, this is a better idea than I thought.

It would be perfect for a new series of "_The Way Things Work_" books.


----------



## Veho (Jan 19, 2011)

ProtoKun7 said:
			
		

> It would be perfect for a new series of "_The Way Things Work_" books.








Or a live-action adaptation


----------



## VashTS (Jan 20, 2011)

i just hope jeff goldblum is around for the launch of Mammoth Park.


----------



## Sgt. Grumbles (Jan 20, 2011)

Mammoth spareribs? I say yes!


----------



## _Chaz_ (Jan 20, 2011)

Sgt. Grumbles said:
			
		

> Mammoth spareribs? I say yes!


If eating endangered animals is illegal, than what is eating extinct animals?


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Jan 23, 2011)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> Sgt. Grumbles said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's not specified, so there's probably no legislation against it.

Unless you count extinct as 100% endangered.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 23, 2011)

about dam time i been waiting since 2000


----------



## XXLANCEXX (Jan 23, 2011)

I Would Love to see them give this impossible task a chance and make it possible and when they do they have the right to say "We Can Clone We Have The Technology"


----------



## DeMoN (Jan 23, 2011)

I hope they succeed, but it will probably take many more years for the Mammoth to grow to adult size if the cloning were successful.


----------



## Stevetry (Jan 23, 2011)

nasune said:
			
		

> Truthfully, I believe they went extinct for a reason and their time has passed. So why bring them back?




because we can extinction should no longer be the end of aspecies


----------



## ShadowSoldier (Jan 23, 2011)

I think they just want to have a legitmate reason to yell "OH MA GOD EEZ GODZIRRA!"


----------



## KingVamp (Jan 23, 2011)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> I hope they succeed, but it will probably take many more years for the Mammoth to grow to adult size if the cloning were successful.


How 'bout an accelerated grown clone?


----------

